# Anyone looking for new/used poling skiff?



## rgregg08 (Jun 3, 2011)

I have my skiff for sale if anyone is looking for beauty. It is in the classifieds but below is the link anyway since they roll through there pretty quick. Any questions feel free to ask, figure this would be a better crowd to have look at her.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=804001

Thanks!


----------



## Golden (Aug 1, 2006)

Real nice build...but is first tiller boat I have seen with full center console! Kinda defeats the purpose of trying to save all that weight and gain all that room. I 'll keep my eyes out for others...what are you gunna replace her with?


----------



## rgregg08 (Jun 3, 2011)

Golden said:


> Real nice build...but is first tiller boat I have seen with full center console! Kinda defeats the purpose of trying to save all that weight and gain all that room. I 'll keep my eyes out for others...what are you gunna replace her with?


Thanks she is one of a kind! The center console is actually smaller than any grab bar coffin box set up and most grab bar ice chest set ups. Either way it's way more comfortable for the guy up front sitting on the cushions  As far what's next I am still pondering between a couple options but waiting to pull the trigger till I have this one on to a new home.


----------



## Outearly (Nov 17, 2009)

Saw this boat early one morning on the trailer, honestly one of the best looking boats I've ever seen.


----------



## itch2fish (May 24, 2009)

Wow she's a beauty! Would like to rewind to a year and a half ago when I was in the market to buy a skiff. Would have loved to see that elegant little vessel then!

I'll it hurts a bit to part with her...


----------



## rgregg08 (Jun 3, 2011)

Put up a few more non edited iPhone pics in the ad. If anything its Sunday skiff p*rn. Thanks for the complements!


----------



## HoustonFS17 (Apr 26, 2013)

Never seen anyone keep a skiff this clean, and its a blast to fish on. Great boat for anyone who is looking to fish the skinny, but doesn't want something as tippy as a Gladesman.


----------

